# Le Mans 2009 preparations.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know it's early but if you haven't booked your tickets for the 2009 Le Mans you will have to pay the premium 'Just Tickets' demands.

Are there any like minded early birds out there?

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I know it's early but if you haven't booked your tickets for the 2009 Le Mans you will have to pay the premium 'Just Tickets' demands.
> 
> Are there any like minded early birds out there?
> 
> Ray.


 booked my trip through Airtrack ( Now part of Thomas Cook your friendly travel agent)!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Le Mans 2009*

Thanks Lucy2,
I hope I have my tickets in the Le Mans tourist office system, pre ordered. But they never confirm until the last minute. 
This was just a reminder to anyone else who might be planning to get and reserve their camping and general entry tickets early.

Thanks anyway.
Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not long to go now.
Any more race goers preparing to travel down on the 6th or 7th June??

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Not long to go now.
> Any more race goers preparing to travel down on the 6th or 7th June??
> 
> Ray.


 we will arrive lunch time 12th june,


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats cutting it fine Lucy.
I need 5 days to unwind and chill out. Apart from getting a good position close to the track. 
What about the scrutineering and cozy dining in town?

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thats cutting it fine Lucy.
> I need 5 days to unwind and chill out. Apart from getting a good position close to the track.
> What about the scrutineering and cozy dining in town?
> 
> Ray.


 only date i could escape from the dreadead 'w**k word, but we are tagging another week on after, we are crossing hull/zeebrugge thurs pm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohhhhh, I forgot about that four letter word.
We have projects, problems, repairs and leave it till later jobs.

It's nice to get away on the Monday after the rush but have to be home on the Tuesday as it's my wife's birthday. 

Ray.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We'll be traveling across on the 6th and making our way down on the 7th,

Camping trackside at Maison Blanche

Andrew


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*le mans 2009*

We are on the sunday night ferry from pompey on the 6th should arrive at Houx annexe on monday pm back on the 15th, have been looking forward to it since last years race


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*le mans*

we are staying with Airtrack now Thomas Cook think its 'maison blanche' not sure not got tickets yet, any member who wants to look us up for a beer/barby feel please feel free. We are in a Renault Lunar with a extension to the shower room on the roof ( camos dish)


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Le mans*

Beer and barby.................yes please


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Lucy2 and codfinger,
Seems I was expecting too much to be granted a space in Kamping Karting this year.
The AOC have designated this site for special members and commercial bookings.
So now I have been allocated a space in Camping Blue Nord a long way from the action. Although saying that I do remember years ago being sandwiched between an all night disco and kareoke tents in Camping Blue.

But at least I will be able to drive out into town and find some little back street bistro up near the cathedral on scrutiny days. I will be taking a car all being well if anyone wants to drive into town.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Hello Lucy2 and codfinger,
> Seems I was expecting too much to be granted a space in Kamping Karting this year.
> The AOC have designated this site for special members and commercial bookings.
> So now I have been allocated a space in Camping Blue Nord a long way from the action. Although saying that I do remember years ago being sandwiched between an all night disco and kareoke tents in Camping Blue.
> ...


 we have never been to Le Mans before so I have no idea where we are compared to where you are, perhaps you know??


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm also going to Le Mans, but I'm afraid not the event you appear to be referring to! I'm going to be there this weekiend coming for MotoGP racing!!

Anyway, have a great time!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Lucy2.
Maison Blanche is a good spot right beside the track. I much preferred Kamping Karting which is also beside the track but on the outside of the curve so we could see the cars approaching the bend and watch them head for the stands and finish straight.
The Maison Blanche site is on the inside of the curve and unless you wander up the track you only see a flash of cars.

But you don't have far to walk to the stands and village (fun fair) if thats what you like. I much prefer to relax in the camper especially after Friday when it gets packed and watch much of the race on French tele. There is an English commentary in 'geordie' on the FM radio. Many people buy hats and caps with radio built in. 

It's possible to get water 'on tap' if you have a long enough hose. Some people fill pools and just wallow.

Just in case I am on a French mobile (0033) 0601825649.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Hi Lucy2.
> Maison Blanche is a good spot right beside the track. I much preferred Kamping Karting which is also beside the track but on the outside of the curve so we could see the cars approaching the bend and watch them head for the stands and finish straight.
> The Maison Blanche site is on the inside of the curve and unless you wander up the track you only see a flash of cars.
> 
> ...


 many thanks will keep your contact number regards chris


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

[quote="raynipper"Some people fill pools and just wallow.

Ray.[/quote]

Not any more, they banned pools a couple of years ago 

Andrew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shame ............ !!!!!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Actually since they banned them, the weather has not been hot enough to merit them anyway.

Let's hope this year reverses the trend


Andrew


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Le Mans*



raynipper said:


> Hello Lucy2 and codfinger,
> Seems I was expecting too much to be granted a space in Kamping Karting this year.
> The AOC have designated this site for special members and commercial bookings.
> So now I have been allocated a space in Camping Blue Nord a long way from the action. Although saying that I do remember years ago being sandwiched between an all night disco and kareoke tents in Camping Blue.
> ...


I thought you were being hopefull !!!! never mind you will be in good company as I think most of the Club Arnage guys have been bounced to Blue nord, will blat over on my scoot to say hi during week,
If anyone wants any info on the event have a look here:- http://www.clubarnage.com/forum/index.php?board=1.0
Or if you google beer mountain I think there is a survival guide


----------



## HYCON (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi 
We will be on the Beausejour campsite.First time at Le Mans in a Motorhome so I bet we will have a lot to learn.If anyone is on the same site look out for an L reg Hymer and pop over .Got the other contact details if we can find the site.
Sid


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Hycon - we will also be at Beausejour. This will be my fifth Le Mans, and the third in the MH. We have always stayed at Beausejour. Beausejour always seems in less demand than other camp sites, and it is a bit further from the main pits complex. But that makes it an ideal base for getting to other locations like Arnage. One top if you are taking the MH - try to get as close as possible to one of the periodic toilet blocks. That way, you get easy access to water fill-ups and potentially mains power. Last year we (and several other motorhomes) all clustered behind a toilet block and had constant free mains power throughout the event. But you do have to put up with the noise of the generator. 

We will be arriving on Thursday afternoon, and leaving the track straight after the race on Sunday late afternoon. We always stay on Sunday night at Sees - about 40 miles north of Le Mans. Its a lovely little town and there is no hassle staying in the main town square next to the cathedral. There are several nice restaurants in the square and it is a great way to wind down after the event.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jammy sods. My 2 sporting musts are to watch Scotland win the world cup or be at Le Mans for the 24 heure. Guess I'll have to save for Le Mans. :roll:


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Derekfaeberwick - you would be surprised how reasonable Le Mans can be. Remember it is not a Grand Prix, with all the stupid pricing. Le mans is run by a motor club who owns the track facilities and is run as a mutual concern. Their job is to cover their costs but not make stupid profits. So entrance is something like 50 Euros for the whole thing - that includes however many days you want to be there to watch practices that take place day and night. Add about 45 Euros a night for camping (that is the pitch, not person). I reckon we do the whole thing - that is ferry, petrol, admission and camping - for about 300 pounds each. Obviously you can eat and drink enough to double that, but it doesn't have to be an expensive event. Kids are also free - no-one pays admission below 16 years to encourage kids into motorsport. It is really refreshing to go to an event run for the enjoyment of the spectators and not to line the pockets of some power-mad creep like Ecclestone.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Agree with what Pandalf says regarding cost, but don't forget  the one off camping fee of 85 euros in Maison Blanche where we are, you can stay for a full 7 days if you like. The admission fee that includes all the practice, pitwalks, and of course the race is 62 Euros.
Both of these are discounted if you are ACO members.

We take full advantage of this and including a leisurely drive there and back extends to a 10 days event. 

My wife has difficulty in understanding why it takes this long , or at leasts pretends she does, but I'm pretty sure she pretty glad to see the back of me for 10 days


Andrew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Sid,
Leave Arnage village heading east on the D92 Route de Ruaudin towards the course.
After almost a mile you come to a roundabout and I think most sites will be signed there. But for Beausejour site you go straight across this roundabout and then under a concrete overpass and your site will be 100 yds on the right just before the junction with Chemin aux Boeufs.

If you go to Google or multimap or Geoportail you can input Le-Mans and come south to the trace and see all the roads I have indicated.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Y'all.
Just wondering about Wi-Fi at the Le-Mans campsites.??

I guess most of the sites will be way out from any commercial Wi-Fi. 
As I have been put into Camping Blue Nord which is almost on the runway of the airport and the last time I was there it was just a grassy car park. 

I will be taking an external Wi-Fi ariel which usually picks up some signals. Anyone have any previous experience of Wi-Fi there?

Ray.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi , Having unexpectedly nothing to do in June (redundant don't ya know) and having been to Le Mans just the once I'm keen to repeat - what are my chances on a turn up and p(r)ay basis or any advice where I can get camping/tickets etc. at this late stage?

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope you all have a great time. im gearing up for Moto GP at Assen with son in law and his dad.

I am relegated to continental driving and head chef.
Son in law UK driving and beer supply.
His dad soddin useless at everything!


Dave P


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello David 'Dopeyngrumpy'.
It's unlikely you can get tickets now unless someone on the Arnage websie blog is selling them at this late stage.
They are usually sold out by Nov last.

Can I suggest you might like to try Nadine Boutier at the Le-Mans Tourist Office on (0033) 243281722.
She speaks English and last time I spoke with her the Beausejour campsite had space.

Good luck.
Ray on Fr mobile 0610825649


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gonna say ...... bump, bump, bump......... as it's iminent and we should all be packing and preparing the sun screen, chicken kiev, ice creams, beer and wine ready for next Monday...!!!

Busy charging laptop, phone, razor and GPS batteries right now. Boy Scout being prepared and I know I will forget something vital.

Oh yes, recliner......... most important.

Ray.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Bumpy bump - son's goin - got a big inflatable whale!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

hymerowner said:


> Bumpy bump - son's goin - got a big inflatable whale!


Whats he going to do with that??? :?

Ray.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Thanks - I may give them a try tomorrow if I can find a crossing for sensible money! I was wondering how the parking worked - there seem to be a number of car parks listed with Motorhome parking, in fact - one of them is motorhome only. Anyone been there done that?

David


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi David,
There are possibly a dozen or so listed campsites that have water and toilets. Some are allocated spaces and some just pack em in.
But there are also just some car parks where people stop in campers without any services.

You pays yer money and takes yer choices but at this late stage I think the choices are somewhat limited.

Check out the official website (found in Google) and you will see a plan of the track with sites and car parks depicted.
http://www.lemans.org/accueil/index_gb.html

Ray.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

David, Have a look at the Buy/Swap/Sell section on the Beermountain website or perhaps good old Ebay will come to the rescue

Andrew


----------



## HYCON (Apr 2, 2009)

Ray Thanks for the directions, but I need to pick up my tickets from la Rotonde first so I will be approaching passed Maison Blanche , it should be a left turn onto the site.Arriving late Wednesday so hope there is a choice of sites. 
Pandaif may see you there don't know you from Adam but I will check out the electrified motor homes connected to Toilet/shower block genny.
Hope to catch the tram into town to see the parade etc and sample the food.Previous years went in a car so was more mobile but parking on Friday was a nightmare .The motorhome way may be the way to go. Sid


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

We (that's me and 3 mates) are heading out on Wednesday morning. 8:20 shuttle.

Going back Monday morning, taking a slight excursion to see the Normandy beaches.

Booked on Karting Nord, so hope to be arriving there about 5:00ish after a stop at Hypermarket for Beer/wine/bbq and other essentials.

We're in the CI 705 with a red/blue awning, with 4 blokes the wrong side of 15 stone outside. Pop by and say hello and have a beer.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Alan,
How did you get into Karting Nord???

I booked directly with the Le-Mans tourist office last year for Karting Nord and they have stuck me in Blue Nord miles away.
I complained and was told Karting Nord was now all hospitality and commercial bookings.

You must have some 'pull'.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

[quote="aldhp21" with 4 blokes the wrong side of 15 stone outside. Pop by and say hello and have a beer.

Cheers
Alan[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's sounds like a perfect description of most of the guys in our party.

We're in Maison Blanche with 2 Hymers and tent city

Andrew


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Look out for me - 1960 Pink Cadillac.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

androidGB said:


> That's sounds like a perfect description of most of the guys in our party.
> 
> We're in Maison Blanche with 2 Hymers and tent city
> 
> Andrew


And I think we could define looks as resembling a cross between a Mitchell brother and Fred Elliot (I say). :mrgreen:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it would help is we all had MHF banners in the screen. I got mine ready.

I hope to get to the scrutineering in town mid week and lunch up the cobbled lanes leading to the Cathedral. 

After Thursday eve you won't be able to move.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I guess it would help is we all had MHF banners in the screen. I got mine ready.
> 
> I hope to get to the scrutineering in town mid week and lunch up the cobbled lanes leading to the Cathedral.
> 
> ...


 managed to steal another day off w**k will be arriving thurs lunch time hopefully


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Right everything is packed, euro's sorted, fueled up and ready to leave at 9 am tomorrow morning.

Nice steady drive down to arrive at Maison Blanche mid morning on Monday.

Just hope the weather settles a bit.

See you all in 10 days :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


Andrew


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

*All those back from Le Mans*

How was it this year?

SD


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

It was great from my perspective. 

The weather stayed dry, despite various conflicting forecasts. We were camping at Beausejour, which is basically a harvested field with a bunch of portable loos. We were lucky again in that we parked very near to a toilet block and were able to piggy back mains connection throughout the race. And as we were also near enough to fill our tank without moving the van, we had better comfort than the myriads of poor bu**ers sleeping on the ground in tents!

Although the numbers were as large, people seemed to arrive later this year. We stayed in the exact same spot this year as we did in 2008. Last year, we arrived Wednesday afternoon and that part of the site was already filling fast. This year, we pitched up totally alone on Thursday evening, and we did not have any near neighbours until Friday afternoon. 

So maybe Le Credit Crunch had some effect after all.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

best time ever had, will go again. Never seen anything like it in my life. Never seen so many disarded beer bottles I will be posting pictures & videos soon on www.cpease.webs.com There was even a bloke driving a bath down the road the police nowhere to be seen until raceing started.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

pandalf said:


> It was great from my perspective.
> 
> The weather stayed dry, despite various conflicting forecasts. We were camping at Beausejour, which is basically a harvested field with a bunch of portable loos. We were lucky again in that we parked very near to a toilet block and were able to piggy back mains connection throughout the race. And as we were also near enough to fill our tank without moving the van, we had better comfort than the myriads of poor bu**ers sleeping on the ground in tents!
> 
> ...


 we were just up the road at karting sud next to alain prost karting we stayed with Airtrack expensive but secure,well organsied fresh food cooked 3 times a day starting with full english, and a bar on site. Also next to us Peougot built a Temp Hotel with 900 beds they only filled 45 beds!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys.
This year Le-Mans didn't quite have the same feel as the previous 10 years experiences from 93 to 2003. I guess as I have had a 5 year break and nothing stays the same.

Arrived Sunday just before the rain and all the sites closed and locked up. So parked across a side gate outside Camping Blue Nord. 04.30 am and some Dutch guys wanted to get in via the small gate. Being Dutch they knew how to open the lock and I duly moved allowing them to gain access and pick their favoured spots about 50m from the toilets.

As all the pitches were numbered and allocated and these numbers didn't tie up with their tickets and those of their German fiends, they just removed all the surrounding numbers and plonked themselves down to await the inevitable negociations and arguments with the marshals and site officials.

I ended up as intermediary negociator as the Germans and Dutch had no French and the French had no German. So my limited French enabled us all to retain these pitches as I proved my numbered pitch was OK and all the others followed on. 

In the end we had 10 perfect pitches comfortably away from the toilets to avoid the unpleasant parts and yet close enough to all have power and water on tap so to speak. 

Three days of rain watching arriving tents and caravans setting up their awnings and gazebos in the foul weather and then three days of glorious warm sun where everyone was in shorts and stayed hot all night.

But apart from Codfinger who came over by scooter I never got to see any others as even with my camping ticket the security on Maison Blanche and Houx Annex just would not let me drive the car in to seek out other MHF members.

Apart from going into Le Mans town for the scrutineering and local McDonalds to check e-mail, I never bothered to get into the 'track' so sold my General Entry for €60 and had a very cheap week. Great fireworks and ambiance. Watched most of the action on French TV with highlights and action replays of all accidents and events.

The Hobby worked well for one occupant for 7 days. Just eeked out the toilet and freshwater tanks and the contents of the fridge. But a couple of minor ailments with electrics need to be addressed before the next trip to Holland.
The cold tap in the handbasin does not energise the water pump and I guess it's the microswitch as I can't hear the click. Not sure how to dismantle and adjust or replace this switch yet.
The Fiat fuel gage danced about a bit and the low fuel light came on at ¾ full. I guess an earth could be the answer to this but what and where?

Ray.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

lucy 2 - that is sooo cool. i want to book now for next year!!!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

We had a fantastic time.

Arrived on Wednesday evening just as the rain eased off. Managed to get the awning up before the rain started. The following days were a haze of beer, wine, hot sunshine and brilliant company.

The end of mad Friday looked as if it could've got out of hand. The day was brilliant with all the antics, very funny but toward the end of the day got out of hand. I'm really suprised nobody got seriously hurt. Whilst all the antics were going on alongside Karting Nord I saw a police van with 10 coppers in it. They just drove straight through it.

Fantastic firework display from Maison Blanche on the Friday night. Great time for us, sat outside, drinking chilled wine, watching fireworks and playing some loud music (Northern Soul of course!!!!)

The race and cars were awesome, fell in love with the Corvettes. And we found great viewing points through the 24 hours.

Watched the gypoes and pikeys coming on the site on the late Sunday afternoon. As the spectators left they moved on. They didn't seem to be any problem with them. Just picking through the rubbish for items that'd been left and there was plenty of that.

We departed Monday morning, managed to get the awning put away just before the rain started again. Good result.

Only main problem we had was the Fiat kept cutting out. It only happened when we took foot off accelerator to allow the van to slow down (generally when going down hill). Quick off and on with the ignition key and back to normal. Need to find our local Fiat dealer to get that sorted it out. In warranty so no probs.

Shame we didn't get to meet up, we should have pm'ed our phone numbers before we set off.

Anyway, definately booking up for next year.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Alan,
Did you manage to get your 'Slingplayer' up and running?

I detected a Wi-Fi signal from the ACO but it was not receptive to Jo Public. I'm sure they could make a few bob allowing a reasonable paid access for the week.

Ironically the Mulsane McDonalds which did have free Wi-Fi closed for refurbishment all last week. Typical.

Ray.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Ray,

the slingplayer was up and running but I didn't take laptop to watch it. I was really concerned about the weight we were carrying in the vehicle. One of us was in a wheelchair (Mark snapped his achilles 3 weeks ago)and the chair weighed a ton!!! We got our own back on him by dressing him up as Andy (Little Britain).

Cheers
Alan


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucy2 - I've sen t you a pm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Ray, We got our own back on him by dressing him up as Andy (Little Britain). Alan


I hope we see some pics of this Alan. He should remember for a long time..  :twisted:


----------

